# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2012

## fOrceez

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Possess a dream character's body.

Advanced Task -  Make your favourite childhood toy come to life and make it life-sized.

----------


## fOrceez

Hope you guys like this month's challenges  :tongue2:  I thought the Advanced task would be pretty interesting. Good luck!

----------


## Emiko

I can't wait to do the basic task!  ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

Hmmm... not bad... I like these more than the last ones  :tongue2:  I'll surely try to do both, but personally the advanced one seems easier to me  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

You're right, i should have made the advanced task harder  :tongue2:

----------


## melanieb

I too think the advanced task sounds easier, I've certainly done it before plenty of times.

Now, bringing my stuffed puppy to life, let alone into my dream at all...now that seems hard.

I will also give it a try. I still have  the dog.

----------


## fOrceez

Seeing as everyone thinks the advanced task seems easier.. I'm gonna swap them around  :wink2:

----------


## littlezoe

Good idea  ::D:

----------


## Evolventity

Those are easy. I might try them. Good luck everyone.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Looks like I have a date with a life-sized Pooh.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Ah, certainly this is right up my alley.  Is it ok if we do both in the same dream?*

----------


## fOrceez

Yeah, that's fine  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## ZeraCook

Hehe I already did the first one before this came out, I have it posted on 1000 dream control powers  :smiley:  But I'll Due it again for the sake of the challenge. oh and Challenge Accepted, But I'm worried about whats gonna happen when my T-Rex gets life sized.

----------


## Oreo

I'm interested in the basic task. I may also even try the advanced one. I'll probably turn into a shadow to possess a person. As for the toy, I was thinking of a life sized smiley faced Lego man!

----------


## melanieb

So, question, f0rceez - When we possess the DC, do we simply need to control them and have them obey our commands or do we need to inhabit their body as well?

Inhabiting their body can be done even while non-lucid, just by changing perspective, so this is why I ask.

In one of my lucid dreams last night I summoned a wolf, made it obey my commands, and then had power over a pack of wolves.

In a second dream I almost made Patrick Stewart talk but I failed in that one.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Well i obviously missed a good shot of doing the TOTM last night.  I was lucid, and ended up arguing with a DC named Heather (Atleast im guessing she was a DC) who told me she was a real person.  Looks like some intense subconscious training is in the works for today!*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Melanie: I *think* he means to really inhabit the mind of a DC, and control him or or by actually being i n the body that character, but still retaining your own mind.

I vote for you possessing Patrick Stewart.

----------


## fOrceez

> So, question, f0rceez - When we possess the DC, do we simply need to control them and have them obey our commands or do we need to inhabit their body as well?



You have to actually take over their body, and like OpheliaBlue said, still be conscious of your own mind  :tongue2:

----------


## Snowboy

> Advanced Task -  Make your favourite childhood toy come to life and make it life-sized.







> Looks like I have a date with a life-sized Pooh.



Am I the only one that saw the connection between this and the upcoming Ted movie?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Advanced TOTM Success!!

I had an impromptu WILD this morning. Hooray for sleep and 5-htp.

I did my usual WBTB and went back to sleep around 8am, a little on the later side for me, but I was thinking about stupid stuff. A dog barked and woke me up. I was in the perfect sleepy state for a WILD, so I just relaxed, kept my eyes closed, and felt the vibrations come on. They waved over me a couple times, then I slipped into a dream. I 'awoke' in my bed, and Daisy jumped onto the bed with me. I knew it was a dream immediately because she never does that, and the door was closed anyway. Plus Daisy was outside irl. It was really fuzzy lucidity, and I had to lay on the bed for a bit, looking over my hands until things became clear. I commanded some lights to turn on which also helped my usual left-eye blindness. When things looked good, I gave Daisy a little pat, then I got up and left the room. I went outside and flew for a little while, really low to the ground. I like flying now, more control and no vertigo. After I did that for a bit I tried to remember the TOTM. So I looked on my porch and there was a little stuffed giraffe. I almost willed a Winnie the Pooh, my true favorite toy, but I changed my mind. I thought a giraffe would be better because I could try to ride it.  ::teeth::  So I picked it up and took it into the livingroom. I set him in the middle of the floor, stepped back, and did the hand stretchy thing that I usually do to stretch my DCs back to normal size after they shrink. He grew reaaaaaaallly big! And so fluffy! I just ran up to him and gave him a hug. I was scared for a minute because I was 100% sure he would bite me. He didn't. One would think that by worrying about it, I would make it happen anyway and ruin the whole thing. Lucked out somehow. Guess DD took the night off. Anyway, I went behind him and tried to jump on his back. It was so hard to stay on because his back, like a true giraffe, sloped down. I grabbed some of his mane, and he didn't seem to mind. Then he just took off out the front door, with me constantly slipping down the back, barely holding onto tufts of giraffe hair. After about a minute I was tired of getting hooved in the butt so I got off. I flew around some more, lost lucidity and woke up.

I love giraffes!! They're hard to ride!!

----------


## Oreo

I did it! I accomplished both the basic and the advanced tasks last night. They were fun.  :Cheeky: 

*Basic task:*

I was somewhere in the desert way out west. I was standing outside some old west styled town. I was on some sort of mission, but I can't remember what exactly the goal was. I tried walking into the town, but a few snipers were hiding around the town. They recognized me as someone who is a threat and started shooting at me. I remembered how snipers were a theme of the last dream and became lucid. I slowed down time and dive rolled behind a building. Strangely, they acted as if I didn't exist anymore and the town's residents became active.

I sat behind that building for a moment. I was trying to think of a way to sneak in without getting shot at. I could feel the energy of someone walking towards the building. I knew this person would see me and cause a panic. I suddenly remembered the basic task of the month for some reason and linked it to my problems. I waited for the person to come around the corner and prepared to turn into a shadow. A woman came around the corner and I turned into a shadow. Before she had the chance to scream, I phased into her body. I'm not 100% sure what I did once i was inside her. I sort of attached my shadow to her body while mixing our energies. I waited until it felt like her body felt like it was mine. I moved my body around a little to test it out. I had completely taken over her body and she probably wasn't aware of anything.

I casually walked back into town. I watched the snipers out of the corner of my eye and they didn't sense that anything was wrong. I had a feeling that I would need guns for my mission. I walked into a gun store and looked around. Surprisingly, no one was there and there was only a few sniper rifles lying around. I would have expected to see some revolvers. I grabbed a rifle and walked outside. I was only inside for like 10 seconds maybe and there were already a few black cars parked outside. Some government agents like the ones in The Matrix stepped out of the vehicles. They could have been pointing their guns at me because I was holding a sniper rifle. I get the feeling though that they knew I was trouble.

When they started firing at me, I slowed down time and started dodging bullets. I flipped behind the porch of a building and took cover there. I was doing my best not to get shot while in someone's body. When I heard their guns go click, I went out into the open while slowing down time. I looked through the scope and killed an agent who had an assault rifle. A couple agents with hand guns started shooting at me. I did an aerial to get out of the way. Half way through the aerial I shot one of the agents in the heart. When I hit the ground, I was still being shot at, so I rolled behind one of the cars. I then stood back up and quickly shot the last too remaining agents.


*Advanced task:*

By the time we got to the end of Main Street I was tired out. My sister had to drag me across the floor at this point because I was too exhausted and lazy. When we walked inside there was a huge crowd of people, a podium on the other side, and a bunch of Legos on a table in the middle of the crowd. A lady was at the podium giving a speech about something. I can't remember anything she said though, so it apparently wasn't anything I cared too much about.

I stood there for a while and tried to keep myself busy during the boring speech. My attention was then directed towards the Legos. There was a little girl that was some how able to command them to magically walk on their own. I think this little girl was actually Lucia. I became lucid for what I am not quite sure. It might have been because of Lucia or because of magical Lego people. I remembered the advanced task of the month at this moment. I remembered that I wanted to make Lego people become life sized. There were two of them on the table that weren't moving. I did what Lucia did and poked both of the Lego people. They suddenly jumped to life and started moving around. These two Lego people then ran into each other, and the motions they were making looked kind of odd.

I noticed that the Lego people had energies like living people. I focused on this energies and tried to expand them. When I did that, the two awkwardly moving Lego people grew to about my size. The attention of everyone in the room shifted to them now. It turns out those weird motions were them trying to have sex. Everyone in the room found this kind of disturbing. I summoned a camera and aimed it at the Lego people. "Let's try to remember this moment as insufficiently as possible" I said. I think by that I meant we should try to forget this as much as we can. I then took a picture of them and tore the picture apart. When I did this, the two Lego people disappeared and everyone forgot it had happened. I had captured a moment in time and effectively erased it.

Full entry here: Riverside Snipers, Basic TOTM, Advanced TOTM (May 4, 2012)

----------


## dakotahnok

*I think the basic and advanced should be switched.*

----------


## fOrceez

Oreoboy has been winged!  ::D:  Grats on both the tasks! 
@dakotahnok: it has already been switched once.

----------


## ZeraCook

Basic Task Succeeded, but I got distracted before I could find my old toys :/ 

I'm running down the street, there is someone following me. He is in a trench coat and has A Cowboy like hat on. The streets are so dark. I am running past house after house, till I reach my house, A nice medium sized two story house with a picket fence. I run inside and as soon as I reach the stairs on the other side of the living room the stalker busts open the front door. The splinters fly all over and I run up to the top of the stairs and down the hallway, only to turn around and see that the guy is already at the other end. I then run through a room and down another set of stairs that leads to the kitchen. No sign of the guy, So I run through the kitchen, living room, and out the front door. The guy is sitting on the other side and he grabs me and I can't even struggle. He raises an older .22 pistol to my head.I Then notice this can't be real, this isn't my house, this guy is too strong. This is a dream, and I remember I need to Posses someone, and who better to posses then this evil DC? I will it and start to fade into the guy and my view is changing into his. Now I'm in his body wearing his clothes and in complete control. Yes I did it I did it I think excitedly, Then I raise the gun to my/his head. I pull the trigger and his body with the clothes, and gun crumple to the floor. Haha easy I say to no one in particular. I then run upstairs to try to find if my childhood dinosaur collection is in this house.  I find the room that I feel is mine and walk in. I walk around and notice the bed is circular, and the walls are painted green. I can't find toys anywhere, in fact the room is extremely bare. Before I can do any more searching, Some girl comes running in screaming about the war starting and how they wouldn't survive without me. I decide to follow her and see whats going on. She leads me out of the house, and through the lawns of other houses and a few alleyways. Suddenly we reach some sewer lids and she removes the cover and pushes me down. I fall and fall But like every time I get close to dying in a dream I wake up.

I kinda get the feeling that my DC's are out to get me....

----------


## fOrceez

You seem as if you have some really ease your dream control, ZeraCook. You'll be winged within the next 24 hours  :smiley:

----------


## ZeraCook

control maybe but I usually get distracted from what I want to do and just swept away in whats happening in my dream even if I want to do something else.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*4:30 - 4:40 Am. Did plenty of intense subconscious training, and went back to bed.

Dream #2 Such a beautiful body. (TOTM)

Im in a mall walking around and notice a white lady who looked to be, 30 or 40 years old. She looked very attractive, reminded me of Julia Roberts. I sat down at the bench next to her, And reached in my pocket to grab my hawk coin totem. Im rubbing and playing with it thru my knuckles and say..
"Such a beautiful body you have."
I smile thinking about the TOTM. I open my arms and let my self emerge with her.
"Wha..what are you doin!?"
"Sssh, hush now. This real be quick and painless i assure you sweetheart."
"Nooooo!"


I feel myself emerged with hers and feel a slight tingle thruout my entire midsection. I laugh and look on the ground to notice my hawk coin totem has dropped on the ground. I walk hearing my heels tap against the floor as it echoes when i walk. I pick it up, and begin flipping my hawk coin totem in the air, whistling the entire time.


Grow Juggernault grow! (TOTM)

Im still walking thru the mall, and try and find my favorite childhood toy. I stop around and look for a toy store, and find nothing. I grow impatient and decide to summon my favorite childhood toy. I take both my hands and use my mental strength to summon a toy Juggernault. Nothing. I begin getting frustrated and finally yell..
"WOULD MY TOY JUGGERNAULT APPEAR BEFORE ME NOW!!!"

look around and see nothing. Im walking around looking and notice a toy Juggernault standing right in the center of the mall. I smile and command that Juggernault grow, raising both my arms up as i say.

"Grow Juggernault grow, grow Juggernault grow!"
It did not grow until i begin stomping my heels on the ground. Noticing, each time i did so..i grew. I continued stomping on the floor as the Juggernault toy grew in size. I laughed said..
"Grow bigger Juggernault, and do thy bidding!"
The toy Juggernault grew to an incredible stature, And it begin crushing stores and everything begin to become chaotic!

I noticed that the dream started to look a bit unstable and i was looking for my hawk coin totem to rub, and decided to try and rub my hands but the dream had already begin to fade, and i woke up.*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Dreamprofesser!

Now fly... fly with your shiny new wings....

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Thank you OpheliaBlue!  It is quite an honor to be winged.*

----------


## littlezoe

Successful Basic TotM for me: Clone of Lucy, Basic TotM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views ^^
It's at around 2/3 of the entry.

----------


## fOrceez

Nice!  ::D:  Good to see we have more people completing this one than the last TOTM - you shall be winged shortly!  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

Nice little wings ^^ How long will they stay there? For a month? 

I'll try to complete the advanced one as well soon  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Yep, till the next task is set  :smiley:

----------


## Carrot

Wow. So many people with wings these few days. As though the task of the month is really easy, or people has just gotten more sporty?

----------


## fOrceez

Let's see if it's gotten easier - attempt it, Carrot!

----------


## Carrot

> Let's see if it's gotten easier - attempt it, Carrot!



My LD count is 0, we'll talk about it again.  ::o:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah, I van try these.

----------


## Alyzarin

*We Meet Again* [DILD]

This dream was a long one, though I actually only remember very little of it. There were two plots going on, one involving me which strangely I remember nothing of, and another that involved some random guy and Hayden Panettiere, my original celebrity crush.  ::rolleyes::  My clear memory comes in on the last part of the dream, I'm seeing Hayden and the guy each wearing similar strapless tops with ink blot patterns on them, black skirts, and heels.  ::lol::  The guy didn't look half bad!  ::D:  Hayden and the guy have been running from some evil organization guys for a while now and Hayden says that they're about to have to start running again. After walking behind a crowd in my vision they each took off in different directions and a guy followed Hayden into a store, so I went in too. My involvement in the scene became a little less passive now, I was actually there instead of just watching. I turned lucid as I was going into the store and watched Hayden and the guy running through people really fast. Hayden was now wearing something more like a tracksuit, an outfit _much_ better suited for this activity.  ::chuckle::  I think to myself "This looks fun!" and move my perspective forward and zoom into Hayden's body. Oooh, limber!  ::smitten::  I keep running and start weaving my way through crowds of people while keeping away from the guy, it was pretty fun.  ::content::  But after not too long the dream started fading, and I tried to bring it back failed. Oh well.

 ::teeth::

----------


## ZeraCook

> *We Meet Again* [DILD]
> 
> This dream was a long one, though I actually only remember very little of it. There were two plots going on, one involving me which strangely I remember nothing of, and another that involved some random guy and Hayden Panettiere, my original celebrity crush.  My clear memory comes in on the last part of the dream, I'm seeing Hayden and the guy each wearing similar strapless tops with ink blot patterns on them, black skirts, and heels.  The guy didn't look half bad!  Hayden and the guy have been running from some evil organization guys for a while now and Hayden says that they're about to have to start running again. After walking behind a crowd in my vision they each took off in different directions and a guy followed Hayden into a store, so I went in too. My involvement in the scene became a little less passive now, I was actually there instead of just watching. I turned lucid as I was going into the store and watched Hayden and the guy running through people really fast. Hayden was now wearing something more like a tracksuit, an outfit _much_ better suited for this activity.  I think to myself "This looks fun!" and move my perspective forward and zoom into Hayden's body. Oooh, limber!  I keep running and start weaving my way through crowds of people while keeping away from the guy, it was pretty fun.  But after not too long the dream started fading, and I tried to bring it back failed. Oh well.



Don't mean to waste space but... awesome I love Hayden.... I'm gonna go watch Heroes or something now

----------


## Chimpertainment

we shall try these and see what happens. perhaps a challenge will help to get my lucid train back on track...

 ::banana::

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



I went in the street and saw a woman about 30-35 in red dress and with long dark hair. I remembered about TOTM and entered into her body, wait a bit - at first i felt only my left hand and then all the body - it was like dress and i felt light tickling. I turn her body and went in other direction but with the woman's light step.

----------


## anderj101

Stress levels are currently pretty high for me, so my recall has been nearly zero lately. In contrast, this weekend should be relaxed, so I'm hoping get lucky.  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

Advanced Task of the Month success!

Thank goodness for falling back to sleep on the weekends!






> Falling back into sleep following a previous dream I find myself back in my room at my mom’s house. I’m sitting on the floor and listening to my stereo. In my lap is my stuffed Poof Dog which has been with me since childhood. 
> In a flash I suddenly become lucid and remember the Task ofthe Month, though I don’t think of the words. I simply remember that I’m supposed to bring my toy to life. My Poof Dog grows in size and becomes alive,and I stand up because he is too bouncy on me.
>  I immediately want to test his abilities so I open the doorto my balcony. He follows me through the door and we are now looking over my back yard, about eight feet below. This is a pretty high jump for a person even with the soft grass below, and I suspect it might also be high for a dog with short legs like he has, yet something inside me believes he will be just fine.
>  “Jump!” I commanded him, and I waved my arm in an exaggerated sweeping motion. He squeezed in between the support beams and leapt to the ground below where my friend was looking up at us. My friend seems unsure about this move, and she says he might get hurt. 
> “He’s fine! See?” I say to her as he briefly stumbles and then walks towards the back door of the house, wagging his tail happily. “I knew he could do it because you can’t get hurt in the dreamworld.” Poof Dog strides right in the back door and bounds up the stairs to return to me. I pat him on the back as he licks my other hand.
> 
>  Then my neighbor slammed his car door outside my bedroom window and I woke up.

----------


## fOrceez

Made my "attempt" at the TOTM just now - I couldn't remember what the TOTM was, so i checked a dream monitor.. checking it now, I realize it is TOTALLY off. I'll upload in the morning  :smiley:

----------


## Emiko

Here is the link to my DJ entry for last night's dream, in which I completed the Basic Task of the Month for May! It's long, but if you want to read it on this page, here's the relevant part (which is really most of the entry):


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Excerpt_: 



Then, I wander through a small exterior door in one of the buildings, which leads into a classroom. In this classroom, the desks are set up in several sets of rows that are set at right angles to each other. The aisle between the rows of desks begins near the door and goes right through where the corners of those right angles would be. All the desks are filled with young adults, like me, but I don't know any of them. I walk down the aisle toward the front of the classroom. There is a male teacher there, leading the class in a discussion about something, but he doesn't complain or try to shut me up when I interrupt him and say to the class:

Anyone want to help me out with this possession thing?

[Or some similar words to that effect.] By this point, I've remembered one of the current Tasks of the Month and decided that with all these DCs around, it should be easy to give it a try. [I'm not surprised that I asked if one of my DCs would willingly act as the possessee. Possessing someone by force or surprise doesn't appeal to me at all; I already knew that about myself.]

A woman in the front row, on my left (the teacher's right), raises her hand and stands up. She's maybe an inch taller than I am, but stockier, and has dark red hair and green eyes. Both of us are wearing jeans. She follows me to the back of the classroom.

I want my gold star, dammit! I say, just before I go to work on possessing her. [I was talking about the gold wings I was going to earn here on DreamViews (or rather, the silver wings - in the excitement of the moment, I completely forgot that we had switched the basic and advanced tasks early in the month), but my exclamation came out as the commonplace expression meaning a reward or recognition for an achievement. My subconscious betrays my true colors: I _really_ want recognition for my lucid dreaming achievements. Wow, I'm shallow. :blush: ]

My method of possessing people is as follows: I stand directly behind the red-haired woman, and we clasp hands with our fingers interlaced. Then, I press the trunk of my body into her back, with our shoulders aligned, and push myself forward until our bodies merge. It's a somewhat slow process at first, since the substance of her body offers some resistance to mine, but it works. [I already know how to become intangible to walk through things in dreams; why didn't I think to make use of that ability and adapt it to this purpose? I don't know.] In a few moments, I'm standing in her body and controlling it from the inside. It has an awkward, heavy feeling to it, but it's really cool. When I've made it all the way forward, I notice that I've done an incomplete job; I can still feel our hands clasped together, and my feet are sticking out above hers, because she was taller than me to begin with. We're supposed to _merge_ them together, I say. I straighten out my fingers and merge them with hers, and push down with my feet so they're merged properly. Then, I walk forward, one step at a time. It feels heavy and awkward, like I'm wearing several layers of really heavy clothes. I walk out through the door of the classroom into the sunlit walkway. Then, I collapse onto the ground and try to extricate myself from my DC. I only succeed in discarding the pair of jeans the DC was wearing, leaving them lying on the ground.

I get up, go back into the classroom, and try again to release my DC from possession. This time, it works. The DC steps forward and away from me, and calmly walks back to her seat. The other DCs in the class seem to approve of the successful possession. [If my DC now wasn't wearing pants, none of the characters in the dream seemed to take any notice, including the red-haired DC herself. I think she just had a long, dress-like blouse on.]

I want to practice this newfound skill again, so I look around the classroom. In an aisle seat on my right (the teacher's left), a man with black hair in a ponytail is sitting. _That'll be different,_ I think. [Being in a man's body will be different, I mean.] I look at him, and he gets up and allows me to take possession of him in the same way. This time, it's a little bit easier and goes a little faster. Unfortunately, I woke up shortly after this point.

----------


## Waterknight

Wow, years and years ago I did the advanced task and the damn thing killed me. Never tried it again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Emiko! I like your possession method, very interesting.

Enjoy your wings!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Emiko

> Congrats Emiko! I like your possession method, very interesting.
> 
> Enjoy your wings!



Thank you so much! Wow - I'm so excited to get winged so quickly! You are really on top of this!  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

I have a question. Could you not just fake these? Like, pretend to have these dreams but actually not? I would never do that because it wouldn't be much fun or a challenge  :smiley:

----------


## Alyzarin

> I have a question. Could you not just fake these? Like, pretend to have these dreams but actually not? I would never do that because it wouldn't be much fun or a challenge



You could but there wouldn't be any point whatsoever.  ::roll::  The only thing to be gained out of it is feeling cool that you tricked people with a really lame lie that literally anybody could come up with.  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

I wouldn't say that it's worth to lie about this just to get those wings... Not like you'll get any better because you have them.

----------


## ZeraCook

> I wouldn't say that it's worth to lie about this just to get those wings... Not like you'll get any better because you have them.



Much agreed, anyway I finally got lucid and remembered the advanced task! I kept having false awakenings it wasn't scary but It was weird.

FA, Lucid, FA, FA, Lucid,FA, FA, Lucid. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Much agreed, anyway I finally got lucid and remembered the advanced task! I kept having false awakenings it wasn't scary but It was weird.
> 
> FA, Lucid, FA, FA, Lucid,FA, FA, Lucid. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Congrats!  ::mrgreen:: 

I love how my toy was a stuffed animal, and yours was a t-rex. Boys and girls  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

Hmmm... should i still attempt the advanced task tonight? The month is almost over  :tongue2:

----------


## Komisoft

Hahaha I agree with you littlezoe, but admit it, DEM WINGS LOOK NICE. And they move, so it's a huge win. Something worth working for xD

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hmmm... should i still attempt the advanced task tonight? The month is almost over



Do it.

----------


## ZeraCook

Littlezoe

<--- Golden wings for a week, worth it.

----------


## littlezoe

Personally i would like it much better if doing one task would give me a single wing, then doing the second would get me a pair ^^

Four wings doesn't look that good to me  :tongue2:

----------


## ZeraCook

Idk

She makes four wings look pretty good to me.

----------


## littlezoe

> Idk
> She makes four wings look pretty good to me.



That's not a forum wing  :tongue2:

----------


## ZeraCook

> That's not a forum wing



Lol I know and I know you were talking about the wings we get. good Idea on the two wing thing I just don't see how it would work to show if people did the Advanced or Regular task

----------


## Marm

Completed both.


*Spoiler* for _BASIC_: 



I got this idea from the character 'Jericho' from Teen Titans (a cartoon I used to watch as a kid. Basically he has the ability to possess any living being he can make eye contact with. Having said that, my adventure begins. 
So I do the usual hoo-hah to get lucid. I'm now lucid and my focus is already directed on the task because I incubated this dream. 
I was walking down Oxford Circus in London (one of the most crowded streets in Central London) and it was almost impossible to make any progress. It was then that I decided to use my possession ability. So I have the power to possess anyone I make eye contact with. I looked ahead and a bald, slightly obese man caught my eyes. Immediately after eye contact is made, I phased into his body, giving me complete control. From then on all I had to do is make eye contact with the next person along the street, and the next and the next and the next and before I knew it I was at the end of the street. Mission accomplished. 





*Spoiler* for _ADVANCED_: 



I was rummaging through my wardrobe which happened to be larger on the inside (like a TARDIS in Doctor Who). As I was frantically searching for reasons unknown to me, I saw something moving near the back of the wardrobe. As it came closer towards the light I began to see the shadowy form more clearly. There was a distinct shade of red and a letter M on his hat. As it stepped into the light I saw what it was - my stuffed Mario toy! It did not have the ability to speak but it did wave to me and flew up onto my shoulders using one of its upgrades (the wings in Super Mario 64). Unfortunately the dream ended for me there, but you get the picture.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Damn PieMan, way to hustle, it's almost the end of the month!

Fly and be free  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Max ツ

lol.

Hello, forceez, I'm here to ruin your TOTM threads.  ::evil:: 

...

starting next month.  :Cheeky: 

Anyone remember the battles between me and PercyLucid? xD 
good times. :')

EDIT: And get me some of those wings. 8D

----------


## melanieb

Wings must be earned!

Fly the friendly skies!

----------


## Astrosomnia

Whew! Better late than never! This is my first official TotM done. I actually did another one, but that was during that hackycrappything so I didn't get the chance to upload!

Anyway, here's an excerpt:


*Spoiler* for _Basic_: 







> I got out of bed in a house that was completely different to my own. "Aw yeah!" 
> 
> It was kind of unstable and I was really keen not to wake up so I was  just strolling around and chilling. There were people sleeping in beds  in all the rooms but I didn't explore too thoroughly. 
> Mum came out but I basically ignored her and kept walking around. At  some point in my exploration, a miniature gorilla thing came out of the  doorway and I immediately thought "Hm, why not?" in reference to the  basic TotM (better late than never!) so I just  jumped at the little guy and appeared in his body. I looked at my arms  and legs and it was instead like I was wearing a gorilla costume and  still had my shoes on. I decided that wasn't good enough so I did a  backflip out of his body and jumped out the window to start my journey. I  was higher than I thought and a bit surprised, but I'm getting much  better at flying so I kinda fell with speed into the ground across the  road.
> 
> *SMASH!*
> 
> I slammed down into a toy tricycle and then ate some grass. (Mzzck  mentioned something about this stabilising technique once, and it's  completely infested my dreams so I can't help but do it!)
> 
> ...









Edit: I've just realised that my favourite childhood toy is a gorilla, so I've sooooooort of done the advanced task, as well!  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry Astrosomnia, we don't have a one-and-a-half-wing feature  :wink2: 

Anyway, congrats on the basic totm, and your wings  :smiley:

----------


## Marm

Wings <3

Now for task of the year 2012.

----------


## fOrceez

Looks like I get a pair of wings before the month ends! 




> I am standing on the second storey of a building - looking of a balcony at.. myself! I quickly come to the conclusion I am dreaming. Apart from the building which I am standing within, the surroundings seem to be quite vegetational. 
>  It is quite dark and fOrceez 2.0 (I'm going to call him that just for my own amusement's sake) is down there doing.. something. It's too dark to see. I shout out at fOrceez 2.0 and also try to get *him* lucid. "Hey! You're dreaming!" I shout at the the top of my lungs, or rather, within the capabilities of the dream body. 
> fOrceez 2.0 looks up at me and seems to acknowledge me. Just like that, I am transferred into his body. This was entirely unintentional and I'm quite shocked - I get a vast amount of sensory input which I'm completely not ready for. The first thing that hits me is my sense of touch; mainly my clothes. Then the sense of smell, the smell of the.. is it trees? The area also smells quite damp, as if I was in a rain forest or.. that it was just recently rained  Lol. I stand there for a few seconds and the finally walk around. I recall looking around a rock before I wake up.



I blame the low quality lucid dream to it being the first REM cycle. I promise I'll try and update that last 'attempt' at the TOTM I said I would.. some day!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Taaaake... these broken wiiiiings forceeeez

And learn to fly again, learn to live so freee-hee-heeeeee.

----------


## kris9995

I know it's a bit late, but I wanted to share this dream anyways, because I have finally completed a task. My lucid dream was really long, so I want to skip to the part, where I did the basic task.

I have been lucid in a while, at the time, and then i remembered the basic task. I talked with my friends, and I got the idea to posses one of them. First I tried to walk into the person, but without any luck. Suddenly I remembered something i saw from a cartoon once, where they jumped head to head into the victim. I tried, and this time with succes. My friends stared at me, and I asked them if I really were succesfull... My body didn't look different, but I felt it worked, and they said it worked well.

I hope it wasn't really too late, because I really wanted to share this with you. Happy lucid dreaming!  ::D:

----------


## Merro

I don't know if this counts but here I go. This morning I have had several of False Awakenings, FAs. I didn't know why I kept waking up. The last FA I had I went on the computer to get on IRC. While I was on IRC I noticed some odd things happening. All the text was messed up. So I went and said "Oh crap I'm still dreaming" thinking in my head. Then I walked in the living room and saw my moms dream character. She was just standing still doing nothing. I quietly walked out of the door. She then came running after me with a knife in her hand. I ran out the door and ran into the road. I was scared that I was going to die. I kept running and running then eventually I came to a stop where a subway entrance was at. The ones where you see in New York, etc. I walked passed it and stopped for a moment where random dream characters were walking by.

I've remember a conversation of when Oreoboy1996 was talking about a void in lucid dreams. I told the dream character, "Your not my mom, I'm not afraid of you. To the dream character, The dream character was coming after me, I suddenly stopped it and I was controlling the dream character. I was posessing the dream character's body with my mind. Sort of like Telekinesis, etc. I made the dream character walk down the subway and into a dark void. While it was walking down it looked at me like it was pissed and went down unheard of again. And then the dream became quiet after that and turned into a regular dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well done kris9995! You can fly for about a day.  :smiley: 

Merro, it's not really the basic task, but I think it's awesome how you were able to use lucidity to combat a nightmare scene. Well done!

----------


## kris9995

Thank you very much  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

June 2012 tasks posted!

----------

